#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Αμοιβές - Φορολογικά/Λογιστικά >  > > >  >  > Ρωτήστε τον Νίκο Κολυδά >  > > >  >  >  Προσωρινή δήλωση απόδοσης φόρου και τελών χαρτοσήμου

## maximos75

Καλησπέρα σας,

Θα ήθελα να μάθω τι ακριβώς είναι η *Προσωρινή Δήλωση Απόδοσης φόρου και τελών χαρτοσήμου* που μου εμφανίζεται στο taxisnet και εάν έχω υποχρέωση να τη στείλω (βιβλία Β κατηγορίας) ? 

ΥΓ. Με το θέμα του κλειδάριθμου τι ακριβώς συμβαίνει ? Εγώ με τους κωδικούς  του taxisnet που έχω από παλιά μπαίνω στην υπηρεσία και χρησιμοποιώ  όλες τις εφαρμογές χωρίς πρόβλημα. (απόδοση ΦΠΑ, δήλωση εισοδήματος ,  συγκεντρωτικές κτλ.). Πρέπει να τον προμηθευτώ απαραίτητα μέχρι τέλος  του χρόνου? Σας ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.

----------


## accounter

Ποιοι υποχρεούνται να υποβάλλουν Δήλωση Φόρου Μισθωτών Υπηρεσιών;

Όσοι απασχολούν υπαλλήλους, μόνιμους ή έκτακτους εργάτες, οικιακές βοηθούς, κηπουρούς κ.λπ. 

Από που, πως και πότε μπορούν να εξυπηρετηθούν;
Η προσωρινή δήλωση ΦΜΥ υποβάλλεται κατά περίπτωση κάθε μήνα ή δίμηνο ή εξάμηνο στην αρμόδια ΔΟΥ του εργοδότη. Στο τέλος του έτους, και μέχρι το μήνα Μάρτιο του επόμενου έτους, όσοι υπέβαλαν προσωρινές δηλώσεις ΦΜΥ πρέπει να υποβάλουν και οριστική δήλωση ΦΜΥ.
Τι άλλα στοιχεία χρειάζονται; 
Για την συμπλήρωση της προσωρινής δήλωσης χρειάζονται τα πλήρη στοιχεία και ο ΑΦΜ του υπόχρεου. Για την συμπλήρωση της οριστικής δήλωσης χρειάζονται τα πλήρη στοιχεία των εργαζομένων, τα σύνολα αποδοχών, φόρων κ.λπ. 
Τι έντυπα πρέπει να συμπληρωθούν και από που παραλαμβάνονται; Συμπληρώνονται προσωρινές ή οριστικές δηλώσεις ΦΜΥ οι οποίες παραλαμβάνονται από τη ΔΟΥ.
Τι έγγραφα και άλλα στοιχεία εκδίδονται και δίνονται στους πολίτες από τη ΔΟΥ; 
Με την υποβολή της προσωρινής δήλωσης ΦΜΥ ο υπόχρεος παραλαμβάνει από τη ΔΟΥ διπλότυπο για την καταβολή του φόρου και ένα αντίγραφο της δήλωσης.
Τι άλλο πρέπει να γνωρίζουν οι πολίτες για το θέμα αυτό; Όσοι επιχειρηματίες διατηρούν και υποκαταστήματα πρέπει να γνωρίζουν ότι από 1/1/2000 οι προσωρινές δηλώσεις ΦΜΥ υποβάλλονται στη ΔΟΥ που είναι αρμόδια για την έδρα της επιχείρησής τους. 

ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΔΕΥΤΕΡΟ ΘΕΜΑ

*ΕΓΓΡΑΦΗ & ΕΠΑΝΕΓΓΡΑΦΗ ΦΥΣΙΚΩΝ ΚΑΙ ΝΟΜΙΚΩΝ ΠΡΟΣΩΠΩΝ .*
Όπως όλοι γνωρίζουμε ύστερα από αρκετά χρόνια λειτουργίας, το taxisnet αλλάζει. 

Στο πλαίσιο της καινούριας αυτής εφαρμογής θα πρέπει όλοι μας να προχωρήσουμε σταδιακά σε διαδικασία επανεγγραφής μας στο νέο taxisnet , προκειμένου να εκμεταλλευθούμε σταδιακά όλες τις δυνατότητες του νέου συστήματος. Από την Γ.Γ.Π.Σ. θα δοθεί φυσικά ένα χρονικό διάστημα για να προβούν στην επανεγγραφή όσοι χρήστες έχουν εγγραφεί έως 6/12/2010και εως τότε θα μπορούν με τους υπάρχοντες κωδικούς να χρησιμοποιούν το σύστημα και να υποβάλλουν τις σχετικές δηλώσεις .Εξαίρεση στην επανεγγραφή έχουν τα φυσικά πρόσωπα που υποβάλουν μόνο τις φορολογικές δηλώσεις (Ε1,Ε2,Ε9κ.τ.λ.) και οι κωδικοί τους ισχύουν χωρίς καμία διαδικασία .
Το πίο χρονοβόρο στάδιο της εγγραφής και επανεγγραφής είναι ότι χρειάζεται είτε από το φυσικό είτε από το νομικό πρόσωπο ένας κλειδάριθμος ο οποίος είναι ένας είναι αριθμητικός κωδικός που παράγεται από το σύστημα και γνωστοποιείται στο χρήστη κατά τη διαδικασία έγκρισης της αίτησής του στη Δ.Ο.Υ.. Είναι απαραίτητος για την ενεργοποίηση του λογαριασμού και την αλλαγή του κωδικού πρόσβασης.
Στο παρακάτω κείμενο σας δίνουμε όλα τα βήματα σύμφωνα με την Γ.Γ.Π.Σ. και την ΠΟΛ1178/7.12.2010 ώστε να προχωρήσετε στην διαδικασία εγγραφής και επανεγγραφής .
*Διαδικασία εγγραφής στις ηλεκτρονικές υπηρεσίες των νέων χρηστών του TaxisNet*
Η διαδικασία εγγραφής στο σύστημα ολοκληρώνεται σε τρία βήματα:

*1. Υποβολή Αίτησης Εγγραφής*
Ο υποψήφιος νέος χρήστης του TaxisNet συμπληρώνει ηλεκτρονικά την αίτηση εγγραφής του, δηλώνοντας το όνομα (username) και τον κωδικό πρόσβασης (password) που επιθυμεί να έχει ως χρήστης του συστήματος. Με την επιτυχή ολοκλήρωση των ελέγχων του συστήματος που αναφέρονται στο άρθρο 5 , καταχωρείται η αίτηση και ο χρήστης λαμβάνει σημείωμα στο οποίο αναγράφονται ο Α.Φ.Μ., η ημερομηνία και η ώρα υποβολής της αίτησης καθώς επίσης και η προθεσμία μέσα στην οποία πρέπει να μεταβεί στη Δ.Ο.Υ., για να παραλάβει τον κλειδάριθμο και να ολοκληρώσει το δεύτερο βήμα. Η αίτησή του διαβιβάζεται από το σύστημα TaxisNet στο υποσύστημα ΜΗΤΡΩΟΥ TAXIS.
Τα Φυσικά Πρόσωπα μπορούν να μεταβούν σε οποιαδήποτε Δ.Ο.Υ. ή στην αρμόδια Δ.Ο.Υ. τους, σε περίπτωση που υπάρχει μεταβολή στα στοιχεία Μητρώου. Τα Μη Φυσικά Πρόσωπα πρέπει να μεταβούν στην αρμόδια Δ.Ο.Υ. και μόνον.
Ειδική κατηγορία χρηστών αποτελούν οι αλλοδαποί συναλλασσόμενοι με τα Τελωνεία οι οποίοι δεν υποχρεούνται να έχουν Α.Φ.Μ. αλλά αριθμό EORI, σύμφωνα με τις διατάξεις της ΑΥΟ 5024905/3083/Α0019/30-06-2009. Για τους χρήστες αυτούς δεν απαιτείται προσέλευση στη Δ.Ο.Υ. Το σύστημα μετά την υποβολή της αίτησης εκτελεί ελέγχους για την εξακρίβωση των στοιχείων τους και με την επιτυχή έκβαση των ελέγχων, αποστέλλει στη διεύθυνση του ηλεκτρονικού ταχυδρομείου, που ο υποψήφιος χρήστης δήλωσε τον κλειδάριθμο.
*2. Έγκριση αίτησης στη Δ.Ο.Υ.*
Ο υποψήφιος νέος χρήστης του TaxisNet μεταβαίνει στο τμήμα Μητρώου της Δ.Ο.Υ. και ζητά την έγκριση της αίτησής του. Απαιτείται αυτοπρόσωπη παρουσία του φορολογούμενου στη Δ.Ο.Υ. εφόσον πρόκειται για Φυσικό πρόσωπο, είτε του νομίμου εκπροσώπου για Νομικά Πρόσωπα και Ενώσεις Προσώπων. Το μόνο στοιχείο που απαιτείται είναι ο Α.Φ.Μ. και το έγγραφο ταυτοποίησης (αστυνομική ταυτότητα, διαβατήριο κ.λπ.) το οποίο πρέπει να είναι καταχωρημένο στο ΜΗΤΡΩΟ TAXIS.
Εξαιρούνται της αυτοπρόσωπης παρουσίας τα Φυσικά πρόσωπα για τα οποία ο νόμος ορίζει εκπρόσωπο (ανήλικο, αντίκλητο για τον κάτοικο εξωτερικού, δικαστικό συμπαραστάτη κ.λπ.), καθώς και για τις μη εγκατεστημένες στην Ελλάδα επιχειρήσεις της EE. Για τα Φυσικά Πρόσωπα που εκ του νόμου εκπροσωπούνται, προσέρχεται ο εκπρόσωπος τους τα στοιχεία του οποίου πρέπει να υπάρχουν καταχωρημένα στο Υποσύστημα ΜΗΤΡΩΟΥ TAXIS. Για τις μη εγκατεστημένες επιχειρήσεις της EE η διαδικασία θα ολοκληρώνεται απολύτως ηλεκτρονικά χωρίς τη διαμεσολάβηση Δ.Ο.Υ.. Για τα Μη Φυσικά Πρόσωπα προσέρχεται ο νομίμως εκπροσωπών το Μη Φυσικό Πρόσωπο τα στοιχεία του οποίου πρέπει να υπάρχουν καταχωρημένα στο Υποσύστημα ΜΗΤΡΩΟΥ TAXIS.
Για τη περίπτωση που ένα Φυσικό Πρόσωπο ή ο νομίμως εκπροσωπών για το Μη Φυσικό Πρόσωπο αδυνατεί να προσέλθει στη Δ.Ο.Υ. για να παραλάβει τον κλειδάριθμο και να ολοκληρώσει τη διαδικασία εγγραφής, θα προσκομίζεται Ειδικό Πληρεξούσιο για τη συγκεκριμένη διαδικασία εγγραφής χρονικής διάρκειας τεσσάρων μηνών . Με καινούργια διευκρινιστική εγκύκλιο το Υπουργείο Οικονομικών επεσήμανε ότι το Ειδικό Πληρεξούσιο δεν είναι απαραίτητο να είναι Συμβολαιογραφικό, αλλά απαιτείται να φέρει το γνήσιο της υπογραφής του εξουσιοδοτούντος από Αστυνομικό τμήμα ή Κ.Ε.Π. ή από οποιαδήποτε άλλη δημόσια αρχή που έχει το δικαίωμα αυτό. Πολ. 1186/20-12-2010.
Ο υπάλληλος εισάγει τον Α.Φ.Μ. και ανακτά από το σύστημα την αίτηση του φορολογούμενου και τα στοιχεία που υπάρχουν καταχωρημένα στο Υποσύστημα ΜΗΤΡΩΟΥ TAXIS. Το σύστημα εκτελεί τους ελέγχους που αναφέρονται στο άρθρο 5 της παρούσας. Αν κάποιος έλεγχος αποτύχει τότε η αίτηση απορρίπτεται υποχρεωτικά.
Με την έγκριση της αίτησης το σύστημα εκτυπώνει δύο βεβαιώσεις. Η Βεβαίωση για το χρήστη, υπογράφεται από τον υπάλληλο της Δ.Ο.Υ. και περιέχει τον κλειδάριθμο, ο οποίος είναι απαραίτητος για την ενεργοποίηση του λογαριασμού του (3° Βήμα). Η Βεβαίωση για τη Δ.Ο.Υ. έγκρισης της αίτησης, υπογράφεται από τον χρήστη και τηρείται σε ειδικό φάκελο στο αρχείο της Δ.Ο.Υ. , ώστε σε περίπτωση που αμφισβητηθεί η υπογραφή του παραλήπτη να υπάρχει το πρωτότυπο έγγραφο. Στη Βεβαίωση για τη Δ.Ο.Υ. έγκρισης της αίτησης δεν αναγράφεται ο κλειδάριθμος.
*3. Ενεργοποίηση Λογαριασμού Χρήστη (User Account)*
Ο υποψήφιος νέος χρήστης του TaxisNet ενεργοποιεί ηλεκτρονικά τον λογαριασμό του. Στο βήμα αυτό του ζητείται να αλλάξει τον αρχικό κωδικό πρόσβασης (password).
Η ενεργοποίηση του λογαριασμού του απαιτεί τη γνώση τριών (3) κωδικών: το όνομα χρήστη (username), τον κωδικό πρόσβασης (password) και τον κλειδάριθμο, ο οποίος παραλαμβάνεται μόνο από τον ίδιο το χρήστη.
Οι χρήστες του TaxisNet που αυτή τη στιγμή κάνουν χρήση των υφισταμένων ηλεκτρονικών υπηρεσιών, θα διατηρηθούν σε ισχύ. Θα μπορούν να υποβάλλουν κάθε είδους δήλωση . Αν επιθυμούν να κάνουν χρήση των νέων υπηρεσιών που θα παρέχονται σταδιακά (εξουσιοδοτήσεις σε λογιστές, πρόσβαση στη συνολική φορολογική εικόνα, μεταβολές προσωπικών στοιχείων, επιχείρησης κλπ) θα πρέπει να επισκεφθούν τη Δ.Ο.Υ. το αργότερο μέχρι 31/12/2011 προκειμένου να ολοκληρώσουν τη διαδικασία έγκρισης της αίτησης. Για τους χρήστες αυτούς η Αίτηση Εγγραφής θα γίνει αυτόματα κατά τη διαδικασία μετάπτωσης των στοιχείων των υφισταμένων χρηστών.
*Εγγραφή χρηστών ΚΕΠ και Δημοσίων Αρχών και Φορέων του Δημοσίου*
Η ένταξη των χρηστών των ΚΕΠ, καθώς και των Δημοσίων Αρχών και Φορέων Δημοσίου γίνεται μαζικά, μέσω επεξεργασίας αρχείου με τους απαιτούμενους χρήστες ανά ΚΕΠ/Φορέα Δημοσίου. Η διαδικασία αυτή δημιουργεί αρχείο με τα παραγόμενα διαπιστευτήρια το οποίο θα αποστέλλεται από τη ΓΓΠΣ σε υψηλότερο επίπεδο φορέα. Σημειώνεται δε, ότι η διαδικασία αυτή θα χρησιμοποιείται και για την αρχικοποίηση των διαπιστευτηρίων των Φορέων δημοσίου.
*Διαδικασία Επανεγγραφής*

Στην περίπτωση που ο χρήστης απολέσει τον κλειδάριθμο δεν έχει τη δυνατότητα να αλλάξει το κωδικό πρόσβασης. Για να αποκτήσει νέο κλειδάριθμο θα πρέπει να υποβάλλει νέα αίτηση εγγραφής.
*Εξουσιοδοτήσεις*
Κάθε νέος χρήστης μπορεί να έχει τους παρακάτω ρόλους :
1. Αυτοεξυπηρετούμενος χρήστης ή και
2. Εκπρόσωπος χρήστη
Τα Φυσικά και τα Μη Φυσικά Πρόσωπα μπορούν να ενεργούν ως Αυτοεξυπηρετούμενοι Χρήστες ή υπό προϋποθέσεις ως εκπρόσωποι άλλων Χρηστών. Οι Φορείς Δημοσίου ενεργούν μόνον για λογαριασμό τους (Αυτοεξυπηρετούμενοι Χρήστες), τα δε ΚΕΠ ως εκπρόσωποι Χρηστών.
*Ρόλος Λογιστή Φοροτεχνικού / Λογιστικού Γραφείου*
Ο λογιστής φοροτεχνικός ελεύθερος επαγγελματίας ή το λογιστικό γραφείο , εφόσον είναι εγγεγραμμένοι χρήστες με τη νέα διαδικασία, μπορούν να αποκτήσουν πρόσθετο ρόλο λογιστή στις υπηρεσίες του TaxisNet, ώστε να ενεργούν για λογαριασμό άλλων φορολογουμένων – χρηστών. Προκειμένου να αποκτήσουν το ρόλο του λογιστή φοροτεχνικού ή λογιστικού γραφείου, θα πρέπει να πληρούνται οι εξής δύο προϋποθέσεις :
1. Να έχουν λάβει άδεια ασκήσεως επαγγέλματος λογιστή φοροτεχνικού ή άδεια λειτουργίας λογιστικού γραφείου από το Οικονομικό Επιμελητήριο Ελλάδος, το αρχείο του οποίου παρέχεται εβδομαδιαία στη Γ.Γ.Π.Σ. με ηλεκτρονικό τρόπο.
2. Στο Υποσύστημα ΜΗΤΡΩΟΥ TAXIS να έχουν Κωδικό Αριθμό Δραστηριότητας (ΚΑΔ) που εμπίπτει στο εύρος των λογιστικών δραστηριοτήτων.
Οι εγγεγραμμένοι ως λογιστές φοροτεχνικοί ή λογιστικά γραφεία εισέρχονται στο σύστημα με τους προσωπικούς τους κωδικούς και επιλέγουν αν θα ενεργήσουν για λογαριασμό τους ή για λογαριασμό των πελατών τους.
Ο εγγεγραμμένος ως λογιστής φοροτεχνικός ελεύθερος επαγγελματίας ή λογιστικό γραφείο, μπορεί να αποδέχεται ή να απορρίπτει ως πελάτες, φορολογούμενους οι οποίοι τον εξουσιοδότησαν. Η αποδοχή ή απόρριψη του πελάτη γνωστοποιείται με αποστολή μηνύματος μέσω ηλεκτρονικού ταχυδρομείου στον πελάτη – φορολογούμενο.
Κάθε φορολογούμενος που εξουσιοδότησε λογιστή φοροτεχνικό ή λογιστικό γραφείο, μπορεί να ανακαλέσει αυτή την εξουσιοδότηση μέσω του συστήματος. Σε αυτή την περίπτωση ο λογιστής φοροτεχνικός ή το λογιστικό γραφείο μόλις εισέλθει στο σύστημα, θα λάβει μέσω ηλεκτρονικού ταχυδρομείου μήνυμα με το οποίο του γνωστοποιείται η διακοπή της εξουσιοδότησης από τον πελάτη.
Επίσης αποστέλλεται μήνυμα, μέσω ηλεκτρονικού ταχυδρομείου, στους πελάτες ενός λογιστή στις περιπτώσεις που :
1. Απενεργοποιείται ο λογαριασμός του λογιστή φοροτεχνικού ή του λογιστικού γραφείου.
2. Αφαιρείται ο πρόσθετος ρόλος του λογιστή φοροτεχνικού ή του λογιστικού γραφείου.
3. Διακόπτεται ο ΚΑΔ του λογιστή φοροτεχνικού ή του λογιστικού γραφείου στο ΜΗΤΡΩΟ TAXIS.
Κάθε εξουσιοδοτούμενος έχει τη δυνατότητα να υποβάλλει δηλώσεις και να ανακτά τα δεδομένα των προηγούμενων δηλώσεων του πελάτη-φορολογούμενού.
Οι εξουσιοδοτήσεις για υποβολή δηλώσεων για κάθε νέο χρήστη του συστήματος θα λειτουργούν ως εξής:
*Φυσικά Πρόσωπα*
Κάθε Φυσικό Πρόσωπο μπορεί να εξουσιοδοτήσει λογιστή φοροτεχνικό ή λογιστικό γραφείο. Κατά τη διαδικασία έγκρισης της αίτησης στη Δ.Ο.Υ. δίνεται η δυνατότητα στο φορολογούμενο, αν επιθυμεί, να εξουσιοδοτήσει λογιστή φοροτεχνικό ή λογιστικό γραφείο για όλες τις συναλλαγές του ή διαφορετικό για κάθε ομάδα συναλλαγών.
*Μη Φυσικά Πρόσωπα*
Ο νόμιμος εκπρόσωπος για τις υποχρεώσεις του Μη Φυσικού Προσώπου, μπορεί να εξουσιοδοτήσει ένα φυσικό πρόσωπο ή τον υπεύθυνο ή το μέλος του Μη Φυσικού Προσώπου ή λογιστή φοροτεχνικό ελεύθερο επαγγελματία ή λογιστικό γραφείο.
*Απόρριψη αίτησης εγγραφής στις ηλεκτρονικές υπηρεσίες.*
Το σύστημα διενεργεί ελέγχους για τον Α.Φ.Μ. που δήλωσε ο φορολογούμενος και απορρίπτει την αίτηση εγγραφής στις ηλεκτρονικές υπηρεσίες στην περίπτωση που:
1. ο Α.Φ.Μ. είναι απενεργοποιημένος
2. ο Α.Φ.Μ. ανήκει σε Φυσικό Πρόσωπο που απεβίωσε
3. ο Α.Φ.Μ. ανήκει σε Μη Φυσικό Πρόσωπο το οποίο έχει υποβάλλει δήλωση διακοπής εργασιών
4. ο Α.Φ.Μ. περιέχει στα στοιχεία του Υποσυστήματος ΜΗΤΡΩΟΥ TAXIS στοιχείο ταυτοποίησης που έχει χαρακτηριστεί ως πλαστό.
5. ο Α.Φ.Μ. σύμφωνα με την ΠΟΛ.1128/1.9.2010 εμπλέκεται σε παραβατική συμπεριφορά στα πλαίσια διενέργειας ενδοκοινοτικών συναλλαγών
*Απενεργοποίηση Κωδικών Πρόσβασης*
Η Γενική Γραμματεία Πληροφοριακών Συστημάτων απενεργοποιεί τους κωδικούς πρόσβασης ενός χρήστη στις ηλεκτρονικές υπηρεσίες, στην περίπτωση που:
1. ο Α.Φ.Μ. απενεργοποιήθηκε στο σύστημα TAXIS
2. το Φυσικό Πρόσωπο απεβίωσε
3. η Δημόσια Αρχή ή ο Φορέας Δημοσίου καταργήθηκε
4. το Κ.Ε.Π. καταργήθηκε
5. υπάρχουν αποδείξεις ή σοβαρές υπόνοιες για τη μη νόμιμη χρήση των παρεχομένων ηλεκτρονικών υπηρεσιών της Γ.Γ.Π.Σ. και την κακόβουλη χρήση των κωδικών πρόσβασης
6. ο φορολογούμενος σύμφωνα με την ΠΟΛ.1128/1.9.2010 εμπλέκεται σε παραβατική συμπεριφορά στα πλαίσια διενέργειας ενδοκοινοτικών συναλλαγών
7. ο χρήστης των ηλεκτρονικών υπηρεσιών απενεργοποίησε ο ίδιος μέσω συστήματος τους κωδικούς του ή υπέβαλε, αυτοπροσώπως ή δια του νομίμου εκπροσώπου του όπως αυτός ορίζεται στο άρθρο 2 παρ.2 της παρούσας απόφασης , στην αρμόδια Δ.Ο.Υ., έγγραφη αίτηση με την οποία ζήτησε την απενεργοποίηση των κωδικών του . Η αίτηση διαβιβάζεται στο σύστημα TaxisNet.
8. Ο χρήστης βαρύνεται με ιδιαίτερα σοβαρές παραβάσεις της κείμενης φορολογικής νομοθεσίας ή προκειμένου περί εκπροσώπων άλλων χρηστών , εμπλέκεται σε τέτοιου είδους παραβάσεις των χρηστών αυτών.
Στις ως άνω περιπτώσεις αυτές η απενεργοποίηση των κωδικών πρόσβασης γνωστοποιείται στην αρμόδια Δ.Ο.Υ. και στο φορολογούμενο ο οποίος υποχρεούται να υποβάλλει δηλώσεις και λοιπά στοιχεία σε έντυπη ή μαγνητική μορφή στη Δ.Ο.Υ. ακόμη και αν η υποβολή αυτών είναι υποχρεωτική μέσω των ηλεκτρονικών υπηρεσιών.

----------

